# Update on new properties



## linsj (Jan 27, 2012)

I spoke briefly with a salesman today about the new properties Hilton is taking over:

Myrtle Beach: Elite members may book now. It will be open to everyone in early 2013.
Planet Hollywood, Vegas: 1200 units, coming online in 2013.
Kings' Land phase 2: 1 & 2 bed units, opening in Q1, 2013.
All of these are at the lower points scale.

He also said Hilton is looking at buying at least some Marriott properties, especially in Kauai and Maui, now that Marriott has spun off its timeshare division and pretty much destroyed it with the points debacle. Keep in mind this info came from a salesman, but I'd love to see that happen.


----------



## GregT (Jan 28, 2012)

linsj said:


> I spoke briefly with a salesman today about the new properties Hilton is taking over:
> 
> Myrtle Beach: Elite members may book now. It will be open to everyone in early 2013.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the post -- interesting stuff!!  I love when salesman give us fodder....

Marriott couldn't give up Waiohai on Kauai -- and Kauai Beach Club is integrated with the Marriott hotel.  But Kauai Lagoons??  That would be terrific to see part of HGVC (I'll buy into the nonsense for a bit).

As for Maui -- well, it can't be the (sold-out) Marriott Ocean Club, that's the jewel of the Marriott timeshares.    But I understand that Marriott had an accepted offer for one of the Kihei timeshares and was going to renovate it.  I don't recall which one, but perhaps there is a Hilton play there?

Please note:  I don't believe any of this, but it is interesting to think about.

Best,

Greg

PS -- Why can't they speculate about the Caribbean!   Barbados?   St. Maarten?   Drat.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 28, 2012)

Really? Hilton is going to buy Marriott properties? Talk about taking a few facts (spinoff, Marriott going to an OPTIONAL points program) and letting their imagination go wild.

At least he didn't exagerate or speculate on the properties coming online. Sure it'd be nice to be elite and book them now but, all our 2012 reservations have been made and we're already looking to 2013. Another timeshare in Vegas (PHT makes #4) is no big thrill. Myrtle Beech would be nice if it wasn't so expensive for to get there. :zzz:


----------



## ricoba (Jan 28, 2012)

*What...*

...no talk of tower 3 & 4 at the LV Strip location!!!  

I am shocked!!!


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 28, 2012)

Is the OP saying that Hilton is purchasing Ocean Watch in Myrtle Beach, SC ?

What a stretch on the imagination by the salesperson.

Sound like this sale person is going to sell his Mercedes for a Yugo.


----------



## yumdrey (Jan 28, 2012)

pedro47 said:


> Is the OP saying that Hilton is purchasing Ocean Watch in Myrtle Beach, SC ?
> 
> What a stretch on the imagination by the salesperson.
> 
> Sound like this sale person is going to sell his Mercedes for a Yugo.



No, Hilton acquired a condo in MB (not Marriott's OceanWatch) and converted them into timeshare units.


----------



## linsj (Jan 28, 2012)

GregT said:


> Marriott couldn't give up Waiohai on Kauai -- and Kauai Beach Club is integrated with the Marriott hotel.  But Kauai Lagoons??  That would be terrific to see part of HGVC (I'll buy into the nonsense for a bit).
> 
> As for Maui -- well, it can't be the (sold-out) Marriott Ocean Club, that's the jewel of the Marriott timeshares.    But I understand that Marriott had an accepted offer for one of the Kihei timeshares and was going to renovate it.  I don't recall which one, but perhaps there is a Hilton play there?
> 
> Please note:  I don't believe any of this, but it is interesting to think about.



I don't believe it either, but it's interesting speculation.


----------



## hurnik (Jan 28, 2012)

Yeah, at my last owner's update in Dec. 2011, the sales guy said they were adding one in Chicago.  Haven't seen/heard anything that confirms that.


----------



## amycurl (Jan 28, 2012)

I would buy the first system to open a timeshare inside the Chicago Loop. Well, as long as I could buy resale within that system.


----------



## Ron98GT (Jan 29, 2012)

I wish HGVC would go into the Caribbean, starting with Puerto Rico where they already have a nice resort.  They have a ton of affiliates in SW Florida, so even affiliates in the Caribbean would be a start.


----------



## GregT (Jan 29, 2012)

Ron98GT said:


> I wish HGVC would go into the Caribbean, starting with Puerto Rico where they already have a nice resort.  They have a ton of affiliates in SW Florida, so even affiliates in the Caribbean would be a start.



Agreed -- Caribbean would be a great addition, hopefully they will listen to us on TUG (repeating it for the Nth time).

Best,

Greg


----------



## Ron98GT (Jan 30, 2012)

linsj said:


> I spoke briefly with a salesman today about the new properties Hilton is taking over:
> 
> Myrtle Beach: Elite members may book now. It will be open to everyone in early 2013.
> Planet Hollywood, Vegas: 1200 units, coming online in 2013.
> ...



:hysterical:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :hysterical: 

No way will Marriott sell MOC  

TS Salesman 

But, I don't know why HGVC doesn't have any affiliates on Maui


----------



## rfb813 (Jan 31, 2012)

We attended an owner's review yesterday. The sales rep indicated the Myrtle Beach and Planet Hollywood openings as well as indicating that they are buying a resort in Tuscany and have a new resort on Waikiki. No mention of any Marriott purchases.


----------



## Fairfax (Feb 5, 2012)

We were at a sales presentation at HHV on Jan 27. The sales manager said they will be announcing something on Maui very soon. He bought up the subject without any questioning from us.


----------



## linsj (Feb 6, 2012)

*Kings' Land phase II*

Units are smaller in phase II, hence the lesser points scale. No one could tell me if they will be less luxurious or not.


----------



## PigsDad (Feb 6, 2012)

linsj said:


> Units are smaller in phase II, hence the lesser points scale. No one could tell me if they will be less luxurious or not.


But would they have access to the rest of Kingsland's amenities (super pool, etc.)?

Kurt


----------



## linsj (Feb 6, 2012)

PigsDad said:


> But would they have access to the rest of Kingsland's amenities (super pool, etc.)?
> 
> Kurt



I assume so, but didn't think to ask.


----------



## GregT (Feb 6, 2012)

Fairfax said:


> We were at a sales presentation at HHV on Jan 27. The sales manager said they will be announcing something on Maui very soon. He bought up the subject without any questioning from us.



Okay -- I have absolutely no basis for this idle speculation -- again, this is *purely for sport*, not something that I have any reason to believe.

But.......there are over 100 developer units that are unsold at the Honua Kai property in Kaanapali.  I've visited it when we went to Duke's and it was beautiful (and the amenities were stellar as well).

Could HGVC take over the unsold units for a new HGVC Maui?  Or would they not do this because some of the units have already been sold?   

I would think the developer would have legal exposure from some of the buyers who now would have to share the facility with timeshares?

Is there any precedent for such a thing?

Again, no basis for this theory....just trying to think of ways that HGVC might become active in Maui.  

Best,

Greg


----------



## itradehilton (Feb 6, 2012)

As long as this is just for sport:

It would be great to have a Maui property, as for taking over management of a partially sold resort I'm sure they would follow the procedures used when they took over sales at Marabrisa in Carlsbad, Anderson in Mrytle beach and the new vegas property from Westgate.


----------



## linsj (Feb 7, 2012)

GregT said:


> Okay -- I have absolutely no basis for this idle speculation -- again, this is *purely for sport*, not something that I have any reason to believe.
> 
> But.......there are over 100 developer units that are unsold at the Honua Kai property in Kaanapali.  I've visited it when we went to Duke's and it was beautiful (and the amenities were stellar as well).
> 
> ...



That would be amazing and make HGVC even more valuable! And save me a ton of Hilton hotel points I've been saving for the Grand Wailea on Maui.


----------

